# Well, here it is in all its glory.



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

*Well, here it is in all its glory. *Updated**

I designed this layout in sketchup and with a lot of help, got it uploaded here. Thanks to those who helped with getting here. Ignore the notes in the second one, those are notes to myself.


----------

